# Anyone Visited The Villages



## timetraveler (Jul 31, 2006)

We will be at our home resort shortly.  A colleague of DH, has invited us for a visit to his home located in The Villages.   Does anyone know how far a drive it is from Kissimmee?

I know absolutely nothing about this place.


----------



## cherokee_villager (Jul 31, 2006)

We took the "tour" several years ago when we were contemplating our future retirement home.  It is a sprawling, and heavily vehicle congested, area about 1 hour via route 27. It has some very lovely homes, facilities, amenities.  Their advertising budget is huge as they appear in quite a few publications.

I think you would enjoy your short visit to The Villages.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 31, 2006)

we have visited to look for a home, and to visit friends.  I believe it now has 50,000 residents, if  not more.  It covers three counties.  Lots of pools, golf courses, tennis courts, polo field, restaurants, movie theatres,etc.  Over 55 community.  Most people have a golf cart to get around in.  Every section is called a village and is gated.  Restaurants and town centers are open to the public.  golf is open too, but very hard to get a tee time as everyone bought into the community for the amenities.  It certainly is worth a visit.  DisneyWorld for the over 55 crowd. It is north of Leesburg and south of Ocala off of hwy 27, you can take 301 out of wildwood at expressway exit and go north on that too.


----------



## KenK (Jul 31, 2006)

We also visited several years ago.  My cousin (who is now getting ready to move to Alva (near Rapmarks )) visited it prior putting a down payment at River Hall on Palm Beach Blvd.

Check here & order tape or DVD:

http://www.thevillages.com/   Originally the Villages of Lady Lake...bugun over 30 years ago with trailers, mobile homes, and manufactured homes....now includes stick built (not allowed by code in S Fl) and concrete block homes.

Two of our teachers who plan to retire bought homes here several months ago....they will live in these homes as snow birds....winter only, mainly for golf...both paid less than $150,000 for a 2 bed 2 bath with garage that also fits a electric golf cart, that is used for primary transportation.

New home prices range from above to just under $1,000,000 up to what you want.  Your condo asso DOES NOT OWN THE REC FACITILIES, so if & when the developer leaves, they can sell it to the master condo board, (if they want to pay) or to whoever might want to buy it.

We had visited just after we had stayed at Hilton Heads Sun City (when Del Webb wasn't part of Pulte)....Sun City was (IMO) much better built.

My wifes first utterances to the sales rep (at both places-and always) was are the houses built to hurricane codes.  Villages response (then) was we never had a hurricane in this area, they can't hit, because "we are protected"

Answer at Sun City HHI then was , no.  (Now both places are, if new construction...hence the concrete block, steel tied roofing tresses and some with concrete roofing tiles).  Villages (we were told) covers approx 30 sq miles).  The parts they show are fantastic.   Go to www.realtor.com and put in zip, the 100,000 and less to see what they don't show you.

We asked Villages if we could contract with http://www.divosta.com/default.asp solid poured concrete homes (same pricing), but they only dealt with their contractors.....to far from the beaches, anyway.

Just some info to keep i the back of your mind....


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks so much for the great information.  My husband tells me that his colleague purchased a premiere style home.  I personally don't know what that means.

I'll check out the website Ken.   Thanks again.   :bye:


----------



## suenmike32 (Jul 31, 2006)

My wife and I visited the Villages for 5 days on our way home from Ocean Pointe this April.  We found the place to be incredible!  Somewhat intimidating at first, (due to the size of it), but after getting our bearings, (my wife is excellent at navigating), we fell right into step. 
They have so much to offer and virtually everything is first class.
If you have an opportunity to go, don't miss it.  My feelings are that you cannot  see it all, comprehend the lifstyle or make an intelligent decision in only 5-6 days.  Thats the problem! We are going to try to go back for 3-4 weeks next year. I was very very impressed. 
Mike


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 1, 2006)

wow, this place is starting to sound pretty exciting.  We were only going over for 1-2 days and spend the rest of the time at OL.

I'm used to a huge resort, and absolutely love being in those surroundings, so I don't think the size of The Villages will be too intimidating.


----------



## suenmike32 (Aug 1, 2006)

Vickie,
Do yourself a favor and go into one of the town squares, (they have two)
and buy yourself a good $5.00 map of the Villages. The map is not made by the Villages itself, but it will detail every street, road, shopping center, golf course etc.  Be sure to visit each square at or after dinner. They have entertainment (and happy-hour) outside 365 days a year.
This place is amazing.
Mike


----------



## Jim Bryan (Aug 1, 2006)

suenmike32 said:
			
		

> Vickie,
> Do yourself a favor and go into one of the town squares, (they have two)
> and buy yourself a good $5.00 map of the Villages. The map is not made by the Villages itself, but it will detail every street, road, shopping center, golf course etc.  Be sure to visit each square at or after dinner. They have entertainment (and happy-hour) outside 365 days a year.
> This place is amazing.
> Mike




We stayed here for a couple of days http://www.shamrockbb.com/ and went to the Spanish Springs area and Lake Sumpter landings. Very nice!! Had a great time. No problem with traffic, just up the road from us off 27. We liked the Lake Sumpter Landings area the best. You'll see some of the most expensive Golf Carts known to man there.


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 1, 2006)

jimbryan said:
			
		

> You'll see some of the most expensive Golf Carts known to man there.



DH mentioned something about that.  What are they exactly?  And is this the way most people travel thru out the Villages?


----------



## Gramma5 (Aug 1, 2006)

We have also visited The Villages and have taken the tour. We loved the place. So many things to do and groups to join...or not! It's a very active community, with homes in all price ranges. We were  in our mid 50's at the time and were trying to decide what we wanted in retirement. After looking at the numbers and all, we decided that we would buy a condo in Englewood for our 60's and then when ever we decided we did not want to be "snowbirds" we would consider The Villages for mostly year round living. We do seasonal rentals with our condo and that pays our entire annual expenses. Tha Villages have a very high monthly maintenance fee to be taken in consideration. Somewhere in the $700/mo. So if you are not there all year, it seemed to be an expensive solution at the time.
Once the grandchildren are grown, we think we will be spending more time in Fl. and that is where we would like to be! Of course, I'd miss my beach....but I do love pools too....


----------



## suenmike32 (Aug 1, 2006)

I think Gramma5 might be mistaken regarding the maintenance fees.  As I recall, they were no where near $700.00 a month. There must have been something else included into what she is calling maintenaince fees.
Their MF is usually cable, water, trash, etc.  I wouldn't think it could possibly be that high.
By the way, a lot of folks jazz up their golf carts to look like Mercedes, firetrucks, old chevys....it's a hoot!  Ocassionally, they have a golf cart parade down at Spanish Springs or Sumpter Landing.  Old the owners parade around and they vote on the jazziest.
Mike


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 1, 2006)

I am surprised to hear a $700 a month maintenance fee for the villages.  we were never quoted anything near that.  I was quote quite reasonable fees, as you do your own yard work and you do pay for 18 holes of golf and a priority fee to register your cart for certain courses and have priority tee times.
I was also surprised to hear prices quoated at $150k.  When we looked 4 years ago, that price would get you a house, but surprisingly there were $18,000 in closing costs if we closed in three weeks, cash.  There are huge bond funds added to the price of the house, the developer gets to have you pay for the infrastructure on your tax bill, but it doesn't seem like he lowers the price of the house, then you pay a maintenane fee on the bond too.  

Timetravelor,  my neighbors have a $12,000 golf cart, it is a four seater that looks like a Model T Ford, it is road worthy, has a cooler under the front hood, a ragtop that comes down and a place to put the golf clubs.  Most of the others just have nice 4 or 5 thousand dollar golf carts.  A golf cart becomes the second car.


----------



## Dottie (Aug 1, 2006)

We visited the Villages last November and decided it was not for us.  They do have amazing facilities, lots of glitz and glamour.  The traffic was not bad in November, but horrible on a revisit in Feb.  Some love it, others complain about difficulty getting tee times.  I don't know about that.  What turned us off the most was the buying process.  We were told to pick out the style of home we wanted. Then go home and sell our present house.  Call them when we were 30-60 days of being able to purchase, turn on our cell phone 24/7 and they would call us when there was a house of that type available.  From the time they attempted to call us, we had 3 hours to get $5000 to them to buy the house.  If we could not get to the Villages that quickly, wire the money and come look soon.  If not pleased, the $5000 would not be returned.  They would go to the next on the list and we would have to wait another turn to buy.  They are production buildes--at least in our price range which was about $200K to $350,000.  NO CHANGES, whatsoever are allowed.  You might get ceramic floors or vinyl in the kitchen.  They do whatever they feel like doing with colors or everything else.  This attitude possibly could have softened with the market and be different now.  We were really turned off, drove about 20 minutes north and bought a much better built house for less money and another over 55 community called ON Top of the World.  I must confess that we probably would not have even looked there if it did not have its own radio controlled model airplane field for my husband.  In Villages he was told the airplane club shared the field with the polo ponies.  Top of World also has golf courses, pools, and most of the stuff offered in Villages, but it is not as glitzy.  Dell Web is building another communtiy right next to it.  I would suggest that you stay at least a week and check out various over 55 communities until you find one that meets your needs.

Our new house will be finished in Nov.  We were lucky to find a buyer just recently who will soon close on our house and rent back to us until the end of Nov.  We are not happy to leave our beautiful beach but ready to move away from possible flooding.  One thing you need to know is that central Florida also has flood zones.  Some people in our communtiy have lower lots and will need flood insurance.  You can check county maps online.  Good luck and enjoy your buying experience.


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 1, 2006)

OMG......these golf carts must truly be a hoot!!!  I can't wait to see them.
I just cannot picture a golf cart looking like a benz or a firetruck.  :rofl:

Thanks everyone for all this information.  I wasn't exactly looking forward to the visit, because I love OL so much.   But this sounds like a great place.

Now I fear DH will start working on me the minute we return home about deciding on retirement living.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Aug 1, 2006)

timetraveler said:
			
		

> DH mentioned something about that.  What are they exactly?  And is this the way most people travel thru out the Villages?




We saw several that were street legal and a few with a price tag of $20,000.00. Some only use their carts to get around and you may not have to go out on the road (don't know for sure) to get to either shopping area. The people looked like they loved living there and we talked to a few residents that worked in the shops. I'm no golfer but it looks like a fun area to live in.


----------



## suenmike32 (Aug 1, 2006)

Dottie,
What you said about Dell Web's community is very interesting.  There is no question that the Villages has a Gi-gundous advertising budget, consequently, thats the 900 lb gorilla that everyone hears about. I'd be interested in stopping there on our way home from Ocean Pointe next year, (just as we did at the Villages this year).
I was somewhat turned off by the "lack of participation" in buying a home at the Villages, but I think if you search hard enough, you can probably find one that you would like.  
There again...I don't feel that you can visit a place like the Villages for 5-6 days and make an intelligent decision.  I think the place is great!!...but much like I tell T/S sales people..."if you think I'm signing a contract for X thousands of dollars after a prestentation, or 4-5 days...you're whistling dixie".  Take your time and do it right...it may be our sunset years...but I want them to be as happy and fun as I can make them. I'm not worried about the salesmen...nobody worried about me when I was one!
Mike


----------



## Dottie (Aug 1, 2006)

Sue, you are correct.  One should certinly take one's time to check things out.  However, we did not do that.  We liked what we saw, went home and returned about 4 days later to avoid a $24,000 price increase on Dec 1.  Prices have continued to rise since.  The more we see of On Top of the World, the more we like it--can't wait to join the activities.  The Dell Webb next door has a long way to go.  I am sure it will be lovely, but they are just now starting to put the roads in.  Our communtity has that bond thing too, but it is not as large as the Villages.  Yes, we also have a lot of golf carts for transportation, tho not the exotic models.  We had a golf cart space added to the garage, but it is to be a work shop for my husband.  I suspect we will eventually get rid of 1 car and get a golf cart.  For now, I am happy with my electric bike that looks like a motor scooter.

Dottie


----------



## grest (Aug 2, 2006)

The Villages was one of the commuities we considered before moving down to FL.  It is HUGE....and usually very busy.  As others have said, lots of golf carts, and driving in their town square areas can be a nightmare.  Many people who live there think it's heaven, always something to do, people to meet.  Others are very eager to leave due to the congestion and difficulty getting tee times.  Much too busy for us...worth a visit now and then for some of the entertainment, though.
Connie


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 2, 2006)

We are not golfers.  But husband plays basketball almost daily.  He competes all over the country in free throw/3pt shooting contests.   His colleague say's they have great basketball games there daily.  As you can imagine.....my husbands eyes started glowing.

We love lots of activities, that's rather obvious, as that's exactly what we love about OL.  

Retirement is down the road.....but it will be nice to get a feel for the place and have the "living there experience" his friend has to offer.


----------



## suenmike32 (Aug 2, 2006)

Vickie,
Heres one for hubby.
The Villages has a softball league with about 200 teams. One guy there, is about 82-83 years old and he can hit it over the fence! However, he can't run very well. He has a designated runner...he's 74.
I'm sure they have basketball games as well.
To: rampmarks
You're absolutely correct...3-4 years ago you could get in there for spit.  Unfortunately...just like the housing boom for us boomers...everything has skyrocketed.  The reality of it is, is that everything is relavant. You make a bundle on the sale of your home...then you pay a bundle for a new one. I guess thats the norm.
Mike


----------



## Jan (Aug 2, 2006)

We were thinking about it also--changed our minds for 2 reasons--the bond that you purchase (non-refundable) and also sinkholes.  Our house is getting tough to maintain since my husband's Parkinson's is progressing.  We found a beautiful community that is being developed about 15 miles inland so we are still near our beautiful beaches.  Our current house is on 3 levels and we needed a house all on one floor.  
      Jan


----------



## KenK (Aug 2, 2006)

My cousin saw some houses that were much less than $180,000 in December 05.   

 I believe the prices have not gone up too much since then.

Those teachers I mentioned toward the top spent less tha $160,000 in November 05 for new home construction, but also could not pick what they wanted until they recieved the call with the 3 hour decision......These were NOT the concrete block homes....they go for somewhat more.

Currently, many builders are giving tons of upgrades for free to try to keep the houses moving....Centrx (sp) has begun lowering pricing on new housing in many areas.

As interest rates increase, the rush to buy has slowed considerably...flippers are beginning to be big losers.

This is a resale 3 bed 2 bath...but I think stick built. 

http://www.realtor.com/FindHome/Hom...70A02C8C0D0C&snumxlid=1064472342&lnksrc=00002

The one following for about $1000 more says concrete block...but both are units over 20 years old.  I have found the info sent here in december 05, and those in the $150,000+ range...new ....are manufactured homes with heavy wind resistance.


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 3, 2006)

thanks Ken.  I've been sharing all this knowledge with hubby.  And wouldn't you know it...I was watching TV today while ironing, and out of the blue.....a commercial came on with a catchy little tune singing about The Villages, along with some photos of the place.  

It showed a quick shot of these beyond funny and cute golf cart creations.  :rofl:


----------



## Janette (Aug 3, 2006)

The "J" factor has started in that folks in Florida are heading north. We had more folks move into Sun City HHI from Florida last year than from any other state. Check us out. I'm off to water aerobics.


----------



## KenK (Aug 3, 2006)

I hate for anyone to be taken advantage of...so I assume knowing more is better than less.

Of course, when a newbie comes to a site like this wondering about T/S, I expect they may get so much info, they are over whelmed and don't do a thing.

But buying a new house in a community that is loaded with condo rules (or not loaded with these rules), a person needs to look past the glitz....and needs to know a lot of what the sales person 'forgot' to mention.

First, I think this is the Del Web site to HHI:

http://info.pulte-delwebb.com/Apps/DCS/mcp?q=STNGBETElTNRms

Since Pulte took over Del Web, the Yankees haven't done so well.  And changes were noted in the way a home could be purchased.

One of Del Webs early developments was just west of Sarasota.  They sold their rights to development to a company now part of WCI.  This was started just over 40 years ago, and also takes up many square miles of almost coastal area Fl.  I think WCI stopped building there for wahile to build more lucrative sections closer to the big waters.  But, now I expect they may open another new Phase of that development.

Phase:  Condo talk for a sub development inside a larger development...each 'phase' has an HOA and reports to a master HOA that must approve most of what the Phase HOAs would like to do.  You pay maintance to both.

http://www.suncitycenter.com/

Exactly what are you buying?  We live near a town called Ocean Grove, NJ.  When you buy a house or condo in this 'town', you only own the house.  The church owns the land, and you recieve a 99 year lease.  Yes...the entire town has some kinds of rules.....a few years ago, you could not drive or park your car in the locality on a Sunday.  (We haven't found a retirement place like this yet....)

An example I have used before was the old rec lease concept used in Fl (now illegal).  When a person bought their property, the recreation facilities did not come with the property.  The developer 'leased' the rec facilities to the master HOA which had to fully maintain the rec facilities, and pay the monthly lease fee to the developer or who ever it was sold to.  My mother had this.  In 1982, they (HOA) voted to buy the lease back.  Her apartment was then worth (remember interest rates then) about $40,000....Her portion of the assessment was just under $9000....which was the lowest as her unit was the smallest.  (Most did mortgages at like 14%)

Since that was stopped, the developers now sell the property and hold the rec facilities.  When the builder is ready, they can sell it back to the HOA or to whomever they want....ie....what you thought was part of your community becomes a private club....not so bad for those who don't care about the golf, tennis, pools, club buildings, and sit home all day....but most didn't buy there to sit (ok...it may happen as we age)

Pat knows the story of Breckenridge Golf and Tennis in Estero (Columbia (sp?) Builders).  Friend bought there, (smallest unit-least fees) and in 3 years, was told they were going to sell the rec facilities.

The master HOA took a bid, and every home & apt owner was assessed....smallest unit was $8000 in the late 1990s.  Guess what....if the HOA votes yes, you have no choice except to pay...or have a lien on property.   For some on fixed or lower incomes, this may become a hardship.  My friend truly believed they had bought the rec facilities when they purchased the unit.

Most places now do include the rec facilities.....but you need to check.  You need to know that when you buy into probably all 55 & over and other gated communities, you have lost some of the freedoms you might have been used to when you owned real property not part of an association.

I'm telling ya...they will not let you paint the house with the purple stripes and yellow dots....or maybe not allow a garden, or a larger than 55 lb dog, (or not any pets...or any kids longer than 2 months...(that might be a blessing to grand parents, sometimes)

But usually, the positives out weigh the negs....


----------



## Dottie (Aug 3, 2006)

When we looked at the Villages, the sales agent kept stating that one is not buying a house, one is buying a lifestyle.  I think that is true.  We were very unimpressed by the size of the house and the quality of construction for the price.  We chose a more modest lifestyle but nicer house here http://www.ontopoftheworldcommunities.com/.  I am not intending to push this communtiy, just to say that there are lots of options in many Florida communities, in many price ranges and there really is something there for everyone.

Dottie


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 3, 2006)

dottie, we looked at On top of the World too.  At that time they were still selling land lease but moving toward ownership.  Everyone was very elderly and the golf course was very boring, but the price was good, the best deal around.  "We looked for 4 years, every day, for months at a time before we bought.

Ken, I know exactly what you are saying and we looked at one community, couldn't find anything, and the next year we went by and the golf course and all rec. facilities were for sale.

At "country Creek we own everything, and that comes with a 3 and a half million dollar clubhouse renovation which we are being assessed $3600 for.
People don't realize the cost of the facilities when they buy in.  When you look at property near the villages, they will give you a huge speil and reading material about "who owns the amenitites".  "who owns the community"   there are some surprises.


----------



## Dottie (Aug 3, 2006)

As I said earlier, we bought quickly.  We did not realize that the HOA did not own the amenities.  We live in a gated community now and do own the amenities.  I guess we just did not think it could be otherwise.  We will just have to hope for the best I guess. I do think others should heed the advice here on TUG and learn more about the communities than we did.  We would have probably purchased anyway, but we really should have learned more.  We did not know enough to ask the right questions.  We also have a road bond.  I look at it as just an additional $10K added to the price of the house and we will probably pay it off pretty soon.

Much of on Top of the World is leasehold.  We bought in a newer section which is where the lots are deeded.  If I were 55 or less, I might be concerned about elderly neighbors, but now I guess we are a part of the elderly group. 

As I have said in the past, there is so much to learn by reading tug.  This year I am not only learning about over 55 communities, but I also learned how to rid myself of itchy ears.  Ain't tug great.


----------



## Janette (Aug 3, 2006)

If you go to www.delwebb.com you can see all the Del Webb communities and floor plans of the houses.


----------



## grest (Aug 3, 2006)

Hm...sounds like a few people in the Ocala area?  Are there others besides me? 
connie


----------



## Dottie (Aug 4, 2006)

Connie

We will be there in November.  Where in Ocala do you live?

Dottie


----------



## Wonka (Aug 4, 2006)

*Kinda like fantasyland*

OK.  My two cents.

First, let me preface that my understanding is those living in the villages love it!  However, keep in mind many are snowbirds there only some portion of the year.

We drove thru the Villages on my way to pick up a small boat I'd purchased and stopped at one of the Town Squares.  The Villages is a self-contained community.  It has it's own high school, hospital, restaurants, etc.  As someone else said, there are two Town Squares.  They kind of remind me of the facades of Disneyland and Universal Studios...except the buildings are real shops.  They have dancing & music at the down square every evening.  People drive up in their golf carts and they also have 1/2 price drinks during that time.  It can be like golf cart gridlock.  Honestly, it reminded me of the old science fiction movie with the pea pods, Invasion of the body snatchers, because of the sameness of everything.  Or, like the Pleasantville movie, or the Stepford Wives.  I don't think it's a community for everyone.  But. once again, I'm told folks living there really like it.

It is well worth the visit to experience the "feeling".  I haven't been to a Dell Webb community...are they the same?


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 5, 2006)

I can't get over how those people can line dance for four straight hours, and the same ones are back night after night.  And they do a different routine for each song.  
One night I could not get into a bathroom at Katie Bells because a woman was demonstrating a dance step to another woman, and she could not pause long enough to let me through the door. She was  A 70 year old in a mini skirt with evidence of a long history of face lifts so there was absolutely no expression or movement to her face.

But I really draw the line at seeing the cheerleaders at the polo matches. My mother in law did hula dances and synchronized swim in Sun City, but older women in cheerleading outfits cheering on others turned me off.

Now I had some woman tell me it was reported ont he news that their is an aids epidemic in the Villages, but I don't believe it.


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 5, 2006)

rapmarks said:
			
		

> One night I could not get into a bathroom at Katie Bells because a woman was demonstrating a dance step to another woman, and she could not pause long enough to let me through the door. She was A 70 year old in a mini skirt with evidence of a long history of face lifts so there was absolutely no expression or movement to her face.



:hysterical:  I'm truly looking forward to this little side trip from OL.


----------



## grest (Aug 5, 2006)

Dottie said:
			
		

> Connie
> 
> We will be there in November.  Where in Ocala do you live?
> 
> Dottie


You've got mail...
connie


----------

